# ما هي سيئات الفليكسيبل دكت (flexible duct )



## المهندس مضر (23 يونيو 2007)

إلى الأخوة المهندسين ، أرجو إفادتي ما هي سيئات الفليكسيبل دكت غير الإحتكاك العالي ، ولماذا يكون الريتيرن دكت أكبر من السبلاي دكت و حتى فتحة الريتيرن في ماكينة التكييف تكون أكبر من السبلاي :81:


----------



## المصمم2 (23 يونيو 2007)

بالنسبة ل flexable duct اهم عيوبها هوالأحتكاك العالى لان ما يهم هو تقليل friction losss 
لان وجود f.l عالى يعنى وجود static pressure عالى وناتالى اختيار fan تتغلب على هذا f.l
اما بالنسبةلدكت الرتيرن اكبر من دكت السبلاى فليس بالمهم ولكن حسب الcfm التى تمشى فى ال duct والله ورسوله اعلم


----------



## المهندس مضر (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك ورزقك خيري الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## ductlator (25 يونيو 2007)

اول سيئة اخى انه اقص طول مسموح به لهذا الفليكسيبل هو 120 سم 
ثانى سيئة اخى اقصى كمية هواء مسموح به هى 500cfm
من حسناته انه رخيص جدا مقارنة بالريجيد وسهل التركيييييب


----------



## المهندس مضر (25 يونيو 2007)

أخي ductlator ولكن لماذا اقصى طول مسموح به 120 سم و أقصى كمية هواء 500 cfm ؟ قصدي من أي اتيت بهذه القيم ، وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## eng_deeb (24 يوليو 2007)

بنسبة لماذا ريترن دكت اكبر من السبلاي لان fbm لريترن ابطء من السبلاي و ال cfm ثابت 

و بما نا ال fbm ابطء (اقل) اذا الريترن سيكون اكبر و هو اكبر لكي نحافظ على الهواء البارد فغي الغرفة


----------



## م شريف (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للمهندسين ونتمنى المزيد عن الـ Flexible Duct


----------



## a_adel (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللع وبركاته 
120 سم دي من smacna ولكن 500 cfm علي ما اعلم انها تعتمد علي supplier ويوجد فليكسبل دكت بيشيل اكتر من 500 ويعتمد المقاس برده علي السبلير


----------



## احمد مصطفى حسن عبد (24 يوليو 2007)

ممكن اعرف ماهو fbm


----------



## eng_deeb (24 يوليو 2007)

احمد مصطفى حسن عبد قال:


> ممكن اعرف ماهو fbm



feet per minuits

قدم/ متر

و هي سرعة الهواء


----------



## احمد مصطفى حسن عبد (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيحeng_deeb , يعني المقصود fpm


----------



## علاء عباس (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم لماذا تكون فتحاة الهواء الراجع اكبر من فتحاة الدفع . ان عملية التبريد تعتمد بلدرجه الاولى على كمية الهواء المسحوب من الحيز المراد تبريد وذالك بملامسة هذا الهواء بلمساحه السطحيه لوحدة التبخير فكلما كانت الفتحات كبيره كانت سرعة الهواء بطيئه وملامسة الهواء مع انابيب المبخر ببطئه مما يجعل عملية التبادل الحراري جيده هذا ولكم مني الشكر


----------



## احمد مصطفى حسن عبد (26 يوليو 2007)

ان فتحاة الهواء الراجع تكون اكبر في انابيب الراجع Duct returen
وليس في وحده التبخير والموضوع هو انه يجب ان تكون Q1=Q2= AV
Q هو معدل تدفق الهواء
ِA المساحه
V سرعه الهواء
وبما ان السرعه تقل فيحب زياده المساحه

ولكن في التطبيق العملي تكون الدكتات نفس المقاسات للدفع والسحب وفي اغلب الاحيان اصلا لاتكون هناك دكتات للهواء الراجع .


----------



## حكيم زماني (26 يوليو 2007)

ليست له اية سيئات ولكن يجب معرفة مواقع استخدامه واوله انه صالح للفلل السكنيه ولانه يقوم بعمل تهدئه للصوت ولسرعة تدفق الهواء


----------



## المهندس مضر (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على أهتمام جميع الأخوة ، إلى الأخ أحمد أحب أن أنوه بأن هناك دكت للهواء الراجع إذا كانت المسافة بين false ceiling and slab كبيرة يعني أكتر من متر فهنا لا بد من استخدام دكت للريتيرن ، أما في حال كانت المسافة صغيرة فيمكن هنا الإستغناء عن الدكت و يصبح السحب فري ريتيرن ، والله اعلم


----------



## Noisy HVAC (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لقد استخدمت الفليكسيبل لغايه 3 م .....اعتقد ان المشكله تكمن بتموج الفليكسيبل الذي يسبب هبوط زائد في الضغط بالأضافة الى سوء التركيب مع دفيوزر يسبب زيادة في الصوت مش اقل من 5 ديسبل
والله اعلم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين ع الردود


----------



## ابوبطه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ساعدونى اريد اعرف معلومات عن فلاتر التككيف المركزى واهميتها وانواعها


----------



## الدكة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ... وبه نستعين

بالنسبة لمقاسات وفتحات المجاري(تغذية/راجع) تعتمد على كمية الهواء والعميل كذلك بالنسبة للمكنة .
اما فيما يخص مقاس مجري (الراجع) فدوماً يكون اقل من مجري (التغذية) حيث ان كمية الهواء (الراجع) غالباً تكون اقل من كمية هواء (التغذية)، وذلك راجع لعملية التهوية -ابدال جزء من الهواء بالمنطقة بهواء نقي-وعليه يكون مجري الهواء(الراجع) اقل من مجري(التغذية) .

اما فيما يخص سرعة مروحة مجري (التغذية) فتكون قدرتها اكبر من مروحة مجري (الراجع) وذلك راجع الى الفقد الكبيرالحاصل بمجري (التغذية) مقارنة بمجري الهواء (الراجع) في حالة السحب من فوق السقف المستعار Plenum

هذا والله اعلم ،،،


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكر الاخوه جميعا على مجهودكم الرائع في تحليل الموضوع
الاخ ديب والاخ مضر ودكتيلاتر وغيرهم

السبب الرئيسي لتكبير حجم مجرى الهواء الراجع هو لتقليل الضوضاء الناتجه من سرعه الهواء العاليه ولكي نتغلب على الضوضاء نقوم بوضع المواد الماصه للصوت (acoustic lining)على مدخل الهواء الراجع لمسافه لا تقل عن نصف متر. اما عن كلام احد الاخوه بان تقليل سرعه الهواء يزيد من عمليه التبادل الحراري فهو صحيح ولكن بشروط على ان لا تزيد عن 2.7 متر\ثانيه وبعضهم حددها بان لا تزيد عن 2.5 متر \ ثانيه ولا تقل عن 1.5 متر\ثانيه لان ذلك يؤدي الي تجمد المبخر وان زادت عن الحدود فان كفائه المبخر تقل ذلك والله اعلم.


----------



## مهندس/علي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انا في المواقع الي اشتغلت فيها مركب فلكسيبل بطول 4 متر ودة لاسباب اني في بعض المواقع لا استطيع مد خطوط وكمان انا بدفع فية اكثر من 500 cfm
وهو فعال ولاكن عيوبة انة بيتمزق بسرعة
وايضا يتعرض لعمليات انثناء تعمل علي غلق الهواء ولهذا يجب وضعة بصورة جيدة


----------



## مهندس/علي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

وايضا بالنسبة لتكبير حجم الرجع دة يتوقف علي فرق الضغوط في المكان انت محتاج المكان موجب ولا سالب وبكدا تتحكم في حجم الصاج والله اعلم


----------



## تامر عبدالستار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اهم شئ فى الفليكسبل دكت هو ان يكون عدل لحد كبير فى التركيب ويركب من اعلى البوكس اى عمودى على الدفيوزر


----------



## يوسف مخزوم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ع الاحباب اريد معلومات حول انواع الدكت والافضل عالميا وما هي الية طرد الهواء من مبنا فيه روائح الى الخارج ولو تكرمتو بارسال صر ايكون افضل


----------



## عمرو عبد القادر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

المصمم2 قال:


> بالنسبة ل Flexable Duct اهم عيوبها هوالأحتكاك العالى لان ما يهم هو تقليل Friction Losss
> لان وجود F.l عالى يعنى وجود Static Pressure عالى وناتالى اختيار Fan تتغلب على هذا F.l
> اما بالنسبةلدكت الرتيرن اكبر من دكت السبلاى فليس بالمهم ولكن حسب الcfm التى تمشى فى ال Duct والله ورسوله اعلم


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن احب ان انبه انه لا يجوز ان نقول فى امر من امور الدنيا حدث بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(الله ورسوله اعلم) ولكن نقول( الله اعلم) اما اذا كان فى امر من امور الدين يجوز ان نقولها. وذلك ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلم بعد موته الا ما اعلمه الله من علامات للساعة وبالتأكيد انه لا يحيط بكل تفصيلات العلوم والاشياء الا الله عز وجل. والدليل على ذلك انه جاء فى حديث الشفاعة الصحيح ان الملائكة تبعد اناس من امة محمد عن حوضه وهم يقولون للرسول (انك لا تدرى ماذا احدثوا بعدك) وهذا ليس انتقاصا للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنه توضيح ان هناك اشياء لله لا تجوز لاحد غيره حتى لو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومنها العلم بكل شىء وبكل التفاصيل..........


----------



## berd (21 يونيو 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## bsma100 (22 يونيو 2009)

عمرو عبد القادر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن احب ان انبه انه لا يجوز ان نقول فى امر من امور الدنيا حدث بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(الله ورسوله اعلم) ولكن نقول( الله اعلم) اما اذا كان فى امر من امور الدين يجوز ان نقولها. وذلك ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلم بعد موته الا ما اعلمه الله من علامات للساعة وبالتأكيد انه لا يحيط بكل تفصيلات العلوم والاشياء الا الله عز وجل. والدليل على ذلك انه جاء فى حديث الشفاعة الصحيح ان الملائكة تبعد اناس من امة محمد عن حوضه وهم يقولون للرسول (انك لا تدرى ماذا احدثوا بعدك) وهذا ليس انتقاصا للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنه توضيح ان هناك اشياء لله لا تجوز لاحد غيره حتى لو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومنها العلم بكل شىء وبكل التفاصيل..........


كتاب الله العزيز حجة من وقت نزوله الى يوم القيامة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ}


----------

